# Photographic evidence uncovered of what money grabbing traders are spending cash on!



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Ok so the title is meant as tongue in cheek!

But it would appear that a lot of people think all of us retailers are money grabbing evil doers, I thought I would show you what I have spent my Money on lately...



















its a 300 sq ft classroom for local schools to use free of charge to interact with exotics and we also do weekly husbandry courses in an effort to build a positive image for reptile keepers, 

It costs me roughly £100 + a week in lost storage space, public liability insurance etc etc, and brings me in zero pounds and zero pence.

So please dont tar us all with the same brush....some of us are on your side!


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Please keep personal disagreements off this thread, thanks!


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Come to think of it, where is the traders forum? lol


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

:lol2: where all the posts go?
Has steve been banned?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

pink said:


> Ok so the title is meant as tongue in cheek!
> 
> But it would appear that a lot of people think all of us retailers are money grabbing evil doers, I thought I would show you what I have spent my Money on lately...
> 
> ...


i think thats a great idea and good on you for helping educate people to the wonders of reptiles :no1:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Mods: feel free to delete this thread if you want it would appear, by the Pm's I have recieved that no one here is interested in seeing a positive side to the reptile retail industry.

so lets just forget it.


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

I am hoping by the fact that this thread is still here that your request has been ignored Pink, as I think what you are doing is fantastic, and it has given me a much needed boost on a day when I did not feel so bright, so a million thanks, and well done you. :no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:

Mo. :no1:

PS Hopefully more will read and comment, but let's not forget lots of members are not around as much at the weekend. Even an increase in views with no comment is a big plus, as though many are quick to condemn, they are much slower in praising, but that old saying springs to mind here. 'Silence is golden'.


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

Looks good.

I hope it's not just a cinema for the staff to go to during lunch hours :lol:


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Nice idea! I seem to have missed the posts that got deleted, but I really cant see where there can be much negative comment made, whats wrong with that?


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Brilliant Pink.... We need more people doing stuff like this.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> Nice idea! I seem to have missed the posts that got deleted, but I really cant see where there can be much negative comment made, whats wrong with that?


Just what I was thinking, all seems positive to me


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

thats class pink absolutely excellent :no1:

i think the reasonmaybe there was a few neg comments was the title of your thread was intially a tad antagontsitc..

the edication idea is amazing hats off to yuo and ui mean that 100% as i have 2 kids and i think this is a perfect way to bring about awareness..

but why post such an antogonistic thread title for such a fabulously positive subject matter.,.


it doest take away from the fact this is brilliant...

it just marrs it with a bit of playgorund banter..

lets all move on and theres really no need for any

NA NA NA NA NA stuff is there...

as i said ive been chatting to Clare and she told me all about this so im really impressed,.,,,

but lets not try to be any further seperatist eh..

youre not a money grabbing trader youre a thoughtful proactive caring one... ( BUT not all are which is also a fair point)



so from now on positive titles for positive threads.. surely thats better


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

sparkle said:


> i think the reasonmaybe there was a few neg comments was the title of your thread was intially a tad antagontsitc..
> 
> but why post such an antogonistic thread title for such a fabulously positive subject matter.,.
> 
> ...


He probably felt the need for the thread to prove what he is really about, and being wound up, put that title in. 

Its the same way you feel the need to make comment on it, rather than just make positive comments on the thread, you wanted to say the other parts too. It goes both ways, sometimes people just have to say something!

But as you say, positive comments only from now on.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

good idea - letting school use it etc :no1:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

looks absolutely fabulous  ! xx


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

PINK IS MY HERO !:no1:


----------



## sweetvicky (Dec 21, 2006)

Awsome, standup performance there : victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i gave herp shows to the boy scouts here.. it went over great everytime..


----------



## Surly (Aug 20, 2007)

Thats a really awesome thing to do, I dunno why anyone would want to be negative!!

Really great : victory:

:no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

That's wonderful, Pink. Thank you for sharing - and for setting up something like that in the first place!


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

thats really cool where are you based? theres never anything like this me and my family all wanted to do a small course just because when im away etc. my family have to watch my animals and my sis's are sooo interested aswell as there friends and would love to know more about what we have and what there is available so a great thing to do go you : victory:


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

I think that is excellent!

Well Done!!:no1:


More of these are needed.

If more traders did this sort of thing I would have no problem paying a small premium on things like livefoods

regards

John


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Well done pink, thats looking great

I hope you get great satisfaction from seeing them go away full of info and feeling brave about otherwise 'scary and slimey' animals.

Its hard work, and I am always shatted after one of our shows, but its sure worth it eh?

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jez1 (Jan 5, 2008)

I am confused, surely this site is full of reptile keepers so why do they disagree with reptile retail? How elese would the aquire their reptiles to begin with?




pink said:


> Mods: feel free to delete this thread if you want it would appear, by the Pm's I have recieved that no one here is interested in seeing a positive side to the reptile retail industry.
> 
> so lets just forget it.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

If I wore a hat, I would take it off to you Pink 

Great set up for education which is the main key to the future of the hobby we all love


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

wow thats great, i agree with everyone, to pay for this out of your own pocket is amazing good luck with it: victory:
not many people would and i think this is a great idea, there are many children out there that still think all snakes are venomous etc and its good that they can be taught otherwise.
o and brittone05 i do wear a hat and i do take it off to pink :lol2:
stu


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Great idea and even better to show that reptile sellers aren't always only in it for the money be it trade or hobbyist.

Hope it is as rewarding for you as it looks like it should be.

Nice one, Rachel


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

that's excellent! well done :no1:


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

I would like to echo what has been said here already, well done.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Only just seen this. I think it's a fantastic thing you're doing Pink. More people like you needed IMO!:no1:


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

"If your plan is for a year, plant rice. If your plan is for a decade, plant trees. If your plan is for a lifetime, educate children." 
-- Confucius


: victory:


----------



## blink (Sep 3, 2007)

Great idea, well done and keep up the good work :notworthy:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Thats brilliant, I would have absolutely loved if we'd been had something like that to go to when was at school. 
Well done


----------

